# Does the price matter?



## empericalbeauty (Oct 9, 2006)

So yesterdat we were taking a stroll [chris and I] and randomly he says that he is saving up some money. I asked him for what and he said he wanted to get me a ring...A promise/engagment ring. I thought about it for a long time and I told him I didnt care for an expensive ring. Which is really true. Ever since I could remember, I have always never really cared about pricey jewelry. ::shrugs::.. For any of you married/engaged/or just about anyone...Do you care if your ring is expensive? should it be a requirement that you get a really flashy piece?.

Just wondering cus I keep feeling like maybe I am cheating myself..But deep down I really dont get a ish about the price of my ring


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 9, 2006)

Engagement rings are a very personal thing -- you should get what makes you happy, and nothing else!

I didn't have much say in the matter since hubby surprised me by buying a ring before I could even drop any hints about what kind of ring I wanted! I did want a traditional diamond ring, but I would have preferred a smaller stone, like maybe around 1/2 carat. I thought anything bigger would look guady and flashy on my tiny fingers!

However, hubby ended up buying me a 1.3 carat ring




He told me that he thought all engagement rings were at least a carat! (Dang, he must have rich family and friends.... out of my immediate family and closest friends -- who all got engaged before me -- the biggest diamond is only 0.6 carats!) When we first got engaged, I did get very annoyed at the number of people who asked me how big it was, and how some people (even complete strangers) would ask me how much it cost!



Hello, none of your business!!!

But now that I'm married, people don't normally comment on my ring, so it doesn't really bother me anymore. (No one goes up to a married woman to admire her ring, just engaged women! lol) And while I was initially shocked at how big it looked on my finger, after wearing it every day for 3 years now, I don't normally even think about it!

So no, you're not weird for wanting a less expensive ring. I've even had friends who didn't want diamonds and opted for stones like saphires, and I think that's just fine too! The ring is only a symbol of your commitment, and what it looks like shouldn't matter, as long you like it!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 9, 2006)

I dunno, this is kind of hard. I will be wearing this ring everyday, I have to like it!



.... As long as you like it then that is all the matters.


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 9, 2006)

I honestly don't want anything big and gaudy. Something smaller and dainty will work just fine. My boyfriend knows the kind of jewlery I like, and so far everything he's bought me is perfect!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 9, 2006)

how sweet!





i always say i don't care, but i do. i think it's because i don't plan on having a wedding. i wanna elope and that's it, so since there's no money going towards a traditional wedding, put it towards the ring





kinda off topic, sorry, but one day, me and aquilah went to an outlet and we stopped in a jewelry store. i was looking at engagment rings for the hell of it and there was one that retailed $16,000 for $3,000!!!!!!!!


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 9, 2006)

i don't think price matters, but i also don't think you'd be happy forever with something tiny.......i believe liking the the style of the ring is most important......and all that sentiment crap too!!

my man wants to get me a full carat ring and I only want a 0.70 because i have tiny hands and a full carat looks ridiculous on me..........so go with what makes you happy!!!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Oct 9, 2006)

I also saw it doesnt matter, its the thought that counts. My father is a goldsmith so I'm used ot high/perfect quality so I'd want something nice...but I could live w/ a .25 cent ring, lol

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how sweet!




i always say i don't care, but i do. i think it's because i don't plan on having a wedding. i wanna elope and that's it, so since there's no money going towards a traditional wedding, put it towards the ring





kinda off topic, sorry, but one day, me and aquilah went to an outlet and we stopped in a jewelry store. i was looking at engagment rings for the hell of it and there was one that retailed $16,000 for $3,000!!!!!!!!

I guarantee you the ring isn't even worth 3,000.


----------



## han (Oct 9, 2006)

it is your wedding ring so get the nicest you can afford im not that much in to flashy jewels either but for gawd sakes its your wedding ring girl and if he's paying get one you love to wear everyday


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:
I guarantee you the ring isn't even worth 3,000. and how would you know? LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't think it matters. It's the thought that counts most. I do like diamonds alot but nothing too big or flashy for my tiny hands. I have the same set that I got when we got married but for anniversary last year I upgraded to a bigger, higher quality diamond. You can always do that down the line if you change your mind but get whatever you will be satisfied with since you will be wearing it all the time. Price does not matter, though.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how sweet!




i always say i don't care, but i do. i think it's because i don't plan on having a wedding. i wanna elope and that's it, so since there's no money going towards a traditional wedding, put it towards the ring





* kinda off topic, sorry, but one day, me and aquilah went to an outlet and we stopped in a jewelry store. i was looking at engagment rings for the hell of it and there was one that retailed $16,000 for $3,000!!!!!!!!*

LMAO! Girl, that store had us drooling! Well, at least me! We'll have to go back ASAP! LOL!
Well, I can't say I didn't necessarily care about size, but I did... I wasn't expecting a HUGE gaudy ring, but I didn't want something to where I didn't even have a chip of diamond! I ended up with a .40ct. ring, which I'm happy with. You can always upgrade to a larger stone later in life too... That's what I plan on doing!


----------



## jaybe (Oct 9, 2006)

If you're going for a diamond it's quality that counts more than size cos you want it to look good for a long time. I did a lot of ring shopping before we got engaged and found that a lot of stores sell poor quality diamonds, loadsa flaws, bad colour. We ended up going to a really expensive shop were you had to ring the bell to get in. I probably got one of the smallest diamonds in the place (quarter carat) but it's flawless and white with a really good cut. Three years on and people are always commenting how come my diamond is so sparkly. If you check out peoples diamonds, some look pretty dull. We didn't have a lot of money so we went for quality over size. I think my diamond is really pretty and is set so lots of light gets through it. I think it represents our relationship well - not showey just really good! LOL.

Having said all that, if he wanted to buy me a huge,quality rock in the future I would not say no!!! The store where we got my ring from sends me their catalogue every year. Most of the stuff in there costs more than my house and some don't even have prices. Have you seen the pink diamonds? They are gorgeous but really expensive.


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 9, 2006)

Have you thought of getting a moissanite ring? It's a manmade stone that looks just like a diamond! I have a moissanaite ring and no one can tell the difference! It is so pretty! Here's a link about it:

What Is Moissanite?

and here's some pretty rings:

Ladies Moissanite Rings


----------



## Saja (Oct 9, 2006)

The part that matters to me is the band. I want white gold or platnum, because I have an allergy to cheap jewelry. Most silver breaks me out in a rash, and I m not a fan of yellow gold. I always say that I want a ring that I dont have to take off to wash the dishes. Nothing too big.


----------



## IronMaiden71 (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't think it's the size or price that matters it's the meaning of it and if your man knows what you like you should be happy, no hurt in dropping hints of what style you like


----------



## rlise (Oct 9, 2006)

thats the same issue im having, karl wants to get me a ring, but he wants to use a diamond that been in his family for generations. i do not want to be responsible for losing the stone or ring itself.

i like big and gaughty rings. i love HUGE stones. my fav stones are moonstones &amp; marqisites. but i have found my wedding set. HSN.com they like 3 carat simulated diamond rings for like 200 bucks. some are funky cool, others are more traditional looking. so thats what im getting is a simulated diamond. that way if it does somehow get lost , him nor i will be mad or upset about it!


----------



## Andi (Oct 9, 2006)

I am the same, I think really expensive jewelry that your fiancÃ© will have to save money for for months or pay it off for months is a waste of money. Ok not a waste of money, but it can be spent for other things instead.

My bf proposed without a ring, then after a while it turned out he couldnÂ´t afford a really expensive one and he was like "I am NOT gonna by you a cheap one, youÂ´ll have to wait till I can afford a nice ring". I was secretly dissappointed cause I wanted some sort of symbol of our engagement. I never said anything but luckily he did find a place where rings are not that expensive, but still really pretty.

I ended up getting a 0.25 carat diamond white gold ring (baguette style). I would have been ok with a bigger diamond since I like a bit of bling but this one is is just perfect as it is. My fiancÃ© was like you can upgrade it later on but I was like NO, itÂ´s the ring we got together and I donÂ´t want to change it. I love it so much and itÂ´s perfect as it is.

Oh and it would have been $400.- but it was 50% off LMAO!!!! And we got it at the little mall on the Marine Corps base so he didnÂ´t pay tax either.

I think my fiancÃ© was a bit ashamed at first cause the ring was so cheap but he knows I would have worn a $20 ring from ClaireÂ´s with the same pride and he saw me looking at my ring like 1000 times a day and saw how my eyes lit up every time. ThatÂ´s when he too realized itÂ´s not about the price at all!!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think it matters. It's the thought that counts most. I do like diamonds alot but nothing too big or flashy for my tiny hands. I have the same set that I got when we got married but for anniversary last year I upgraded to a bigger, higher quality diamond. You can always do that down the line if you change your mind but get whatever you will be satisfied with since you will be wearing it all the time. Price does not matter, though. that's what we did too. At the end, I left with a bigger and good quality ring, but I felt sad because I had traded my original ring in, we went back and we bought back my original ring, so now I have two and I wear the small one to work, and the bigger one when I go out, lolIf your fingers are small, you don't really need a big rock, It looks nice and delicate when its small and may be you could look for a good quality diamond if you had the chance to choose.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

All my requirements for a ring was that it wasn't from the Wal-Mart jewlery department or anything like that! That was pretty much all I told him.. He knows what kind of jewelry I like and he knows I don't want anything too outlandish or expensive! He bought the wedding band already and I LOVE it. But, I think he has the engagment ring and won't tell me.. I am trying not to ask about it, but its hard!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well I don't really care, as long as its not fake


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jaybe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you're going for a diamond it's quality that counts more than size cos you want it to look good for a long time. I did a lot of ring shopping before we got engaged and found that a lot of stores sell poor quality diamonds, loadsa flaws, bad colour. We ended up going to a really expensive shop were you had to ring the bell to get in. I probably got one of the smallest diamonds in the place (quarter carat) but it's flawless and white with a really good cut. Three years on and people are always commenting how come my diamond is so sparkly. If you check out peoples diamonds, some look pretty dull. We didn't have a lot of money so we went for quality over size. I think my diamond is really pretty and is set so lots of light gets through it. I think it represents our relationship well - not showey just really good! LOL.
Having said all that, if he wanted to buy me a huge,quality rock in the future I would not say no!!! The store where we got my ring from sends me their catalogue every year. Most of the stuff in there costs more than my house and some don't even have prices. Have you seen the pink diamonds? They are gorgeous but really expensive.

That is a good point, my bigger diamond isn't the sparkliest diamond I've seen! Plus, it gets dirty really easy, a white film (from soap maybe?) forms on the side of the diamond really quickly which also decreases the sparkle. But like I said, I still love it because hubby bought it and it's a symbol of our commitment -- if others want to think "Oh, look at that big rock, such a bad quality it doesn't even sparkle much," I really don't care!





But, if you do have the option to pick out your own ring, you might also consider going with a smaller size to get a higher quality. I know that's what my parents did, my mom's diamond is 1/4 carat but it's always very pretty and sparkly -- it was the same price as a poorer quality 1/3 carat diamond, but they decided they wanted the higher quality!


----------



## Dagny (Oct 10, 2006)

My promise ring has a little diamond, and it's white gold. It looks like a promise ring should, and it's not too too much. I can wear it every day, dressed up or down- which is saying something, because I've never been a ring person. It's all about what makes you comfortable and happy.


----------



## Anna (Oct 15, 2006)

price-no. its not what it cost its about what it IS and what it IS is a symbol of your love.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif price-no. its not what it cost its about what it IS and what it IS is a symbol of your love. Ditto! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 26, 2006)

I didn't know I was going to get anything so expensive, but I definitely love what I got. Size should not matter, but quality should. There is nothing wrong with a little frosting though.

I got a bridal set that is 1 1/2 carats total. I will say that I LOVE my ring, and I love the brillance of all the stones. I get tons of compliments on it, and I love it!

Here is a pic of mine...

My Ring

Here's the ring I helped pick out with him. His is 1 ct., but this is the same style...

His Ring


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't know I was going to get anything so expensive, but I definitely love what I got. Size should not matter, but quality should. There is nothing wrong with a little frosting though.
I got a bridal set that is 1 1/2 carats total. I will say that I LOVE my ring, and I love the brillance of all the stones. I get tons of compliments on it, and I love it!

Here is a pic of mine...

My Ring

Here's the ring I helped pick out with him. His is 1 ct., but this is the same style...

His Ring

beautiful!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 27, 2006)

it was abit awkward when i gto engaged, esspecially seeing i was the one who sorta proposed, couldnt exaclty give myself a ring lol

we were plannign to buy a ring at some point, but we went on holliday back home to holland, i saw the perfect ring in this small jewellery shop. totally non-traditional and has 3 tiny diamond like crystals in the band.. looks more liek awedding band then an engagement ring lol, but i love it (eventhough 1 little crystal fell out already



)


----------



## lummerz (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree that it is a personal thing and you want to wear something that makes you happy. My engagement ring is under $1000 US and has a very small diamond..which i love. I'm not into anything that is too big or gaudy. Material matters to me than stone ..so which is why i opted a white gold with a rhodium coating. The ring is a celtic and is called a Clauddagh ring. It signify's friendship, love and loyalty as it has a little crown on top. Of coz, it's not a typical Clauddagh ring. Most Clauddaugh's are really tacky in my opinion..but this particular ring is very classy and there's only 600 of them in the world, so i pride my ring on it's originality!

That's what i was looking for when I wanted a ring. I didn't like the thought that when i bought a ring that the next person would be wearing something same or similiar and it didn't feel special to me.

I have a wedding ring that is like that..just a plain platinum ring from tiffany's..and i kinda wish i hadn't bought it..it's boring and expensive..=/

But..the promise ring I have is uber cool..it's a celtic knot and it was under couple hundred..but i love it..has a lot of memories.

My advice to you..get something original and a ring that you won't stop talking about in 20 years time..then you'll know it's right for you..but at the end of the day..it's about what you want..


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 27, 2006)

I didn't care either. My boyfriend got me a cute little promise ring a couple years ago and then when he proposed he got me something similar, but plans on getting something "special" when we get married. Whatever floats his boat, I'm just happy to have a ring so that I can look at it and know he loves me.


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it is your wedding ring so get the nicest you can afford im not that much in to flashy jewels either but for gawd sakes its your wedding ring girl and if he's paying get one you love to wear everyday I totally agree! It's your engagement ring, it should be something you love! Doesn't matter if it's not super expensive, as long as you love it.





Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't know I was going to get anything so expensive, but I definitely love what I got. Size should not matter, but quality should. There is nothing wrong with a little frosting though.
I got a bridal set that is 1 1/2 carats total. I will say that I LOVE my ring, and I love the brillance of all the stones. I get tons of compliments on it, and I love it!

Here is a pic of mine...

My Ring

Here's the ring I helped pick out with him. His is 1 ct., but this is the same style...

His Ring

Pretty!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's my ring:

Moissanite Engagement Set, 14k White Gold

except we got it with another band on the other side so there's three bands instead of two and the center stone is 1 carat instead of 1/2. The whole thing is 2 1/2 carats and it was only $1500.00! I get so many compliments on it and it has awesome clarity and brilliance. I have a friend who is a jeweler and I didn't tell him it was moissanite and he was like "wow, that is a really high quality diamond" He he!


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my ring:
Moissanite Engagement Set, 14k White Gold

except we got it with another band on the other side so there's three bands instead of two and the center stone is 1 carat instead of 1/2. The whole thing is 2 1/2 carats and it was only $1500.00! I get so many compliments on it and it has awesome clarity and brilliance. I have a friend who is a jeweler and I didn't tell him it was moissanite and he was like "wow, that is a really high quality diamond" He he!

Beautiful!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 27, 2006)

ladies, i have been married 3 times and engaged 4.

it is not about the ring, as you all have said.

1st ring was a round solitare, about .30 karat. marriage lasted 2 yrs.

2nd was custom, diamonds totaling about 1 karat. marriage lasted 7 yrs.

3rd was platinum band with marquis aquamarine stone (i didn't want a diamond) marriage lasted 3 yrs.

lastly, i was engaged. solitare diamond, about 1.5 karats with saphires on each side. engagement lasted 3 years.

while the ring stone size went up, my happiness went down. now i am with someone who i will be with for the rest of my life. on my ring finger, i wear a claddagh band that i have had since i was 15.

please, please do not think that because of my personal history i am against marriage because that is not true. i was just a square peg trying to fit a round hole.

as long as you are happy, that is all that matters and congrats to you empericalbeauty!


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 29, 2006)

it would be nice to get an expensive ring but it's all about the thought. as long as he loves u, even a paper ring is good!


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For any of you married/engaged/or just about anyone...Do you care if your ring is expensive? should it be a requirement that you get a really flashy piece?.
Just wondering cus I keep feeling like maybe I am cheating myself..But deep down I really dont get a ish about the price of my ring

My engagement ring cost Â£90 and it's perfect. I wouldn't wear expensive jewellery at all as I work in a place where a large ring would get damaged. I helped pick mine out.
I think it's the thought and love behind the ring that makes it special, not the price or size of the stone.


----------

